# Good decaff?



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

With my growing love for the black stuff comes a desire to drink it later into the evenings. I have a good caffeine tolerance as is, but I don't want to sacrifice sleep quality to enjoy more. Who's doing some good decaff at the minute?

Did I read that people rated the Illy stuff on here?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I thought the recent offering from coffee compass was particularly good & my mother always has Raves decaf. Certainly worth trying a few to see which tickles the ol palette


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I nearly always have some illy decaf in for that classic Italian taste. I found that lavazza dekko hits the mark also.

When I'm feeling more refined or something fresher I've enjoyed:

The roastery Guatemalan decaf

Decadent decaf signature blend

Has bean fazenda Brazilian


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Second the Illy decaf. Easy to grind too.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

Are you looking for beans suited to espresso, filter or both?


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Elcee said:


> Are you looking for beans suited to espresso, filter or both?


Primarily espresso based drinks


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I'm also looking for a good decaf. Just ordered this a couple of days ago so will report back after a bit of resting time.

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/decaf/products/mexico-finca-nueva-linda-mountain-water-decaf


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

nufc1 said:


> I'm also looking for a good decaf. Just ordered this a couple of days ago so will report back after a bit of resting time.
> 
> https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/decaf/products/mexico-finca-nueva-linda-mountain-water-decaf


I still have nightmares about it using the Sage Smart Grinder Pro. Those two just did not get along at all.

Might give it another go now that I have a grinder that can handle it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've been thinking about trying this one

https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/decaf-coffee-beans/products/colombia-timana-decaf-dark?variant=36607601737

I would like to have seen their usual taste plot though.

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ATZ said:


> Primarily espresso based drinks


This thread might interest you

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35618-Is-decaf-the-devils-spawn&highlight=devils+spawn


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> This thread might interest you
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35618-Is-decaf-the-devils-spawn&highlight=devils+spawn


 @dfk41 so the rave is worth a go?

I have bag of the Baytown Ness point and while it pulls a good shot it's not totally my cup of tea, or coffee should I say


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ATZ said:


> dfk41 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread might interest you
> ...


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm all about the caffeine myself.. but you could try Extract roasters? They have their seasonal Decaf, which is a Brazilian right now. Also on the site is a Peruvian which looks quite interesting


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Best decaf I have had is Cecadent Coffee. They only sell decaf and for me, the 2 stronger darker ones are Signature Blend and Sumatran. They are roasted by Coffee Compass


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I also can endorse decedent decaf - have tried all their range and all is high quality in my opinion


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm drinking Climpson & sons Columbian Decaf right now, seems to be OK & I've got an Allpress Decaf blend to start, I tried that while I was in their HQ last weekend & that was OK.


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Have you noticed that the decaf beans do not stay fresh as long as the "caf" ? I tried the Premium Swiss Water Decaf blend from Coffee Compass, liked it very much. But after 3 weeks from the roasting date they were not as good as after the first.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

AndyZap said:


> Have you noticed that the decaf beans do not stay fresh as long as the "caf" ? I tried the Premium Swiss Water Decaf blend from Coffee Compass, liked it very much. But after 3 weeks from the roasting date they were not as good as after the first.


I would just be opening them at the three week point!


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

AndyZap said:


> Have you noticed that the decaf beans do not stay fresh as long as the "caf" ?


Hasn't been my experience with Hasbean La Serrania (roasted in May, and not currently on the website) still going strong from the freezer but also after 6 weeks storage out as I don't get through it that quick. It 'hasbean' (sorry) a real surprise to me how good a decaf can be, and ideal as an espresso and filter standby (with milk) for the evening or when I get it right with the Pavoni and just have to have another.


----------



## Talk_Coffee (Sep 2, 2017)

I think we must be spoiled in Australia as if you know where to look, there are astonishingly good decafs on offer.

Amongst my favourites which we have been able to get have been Cafe Femenino Peru and one of our local Melbourne brokers has a great blend as well.

FWIW, I have never rated anything out of a can, Illy included.

Best bet is find a good roaster and drink it as fresh as you possibly can. Unlike most freshly roasted coffee, decaf is at its peak when it's super fresh.

If your roaster gets their decaf right, you shouldn't be able to pick it in the cup.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Talk_Coffee said:


> I think we must be spoiled in Australia as if you know where to look, there are astonishingly good decafs on offer.
> 
> Amongst my favourites which we have been able to get have been Cafe Femenino Peru and one of our local Melbourne brokers has a great blend as well.
> 
> ...


everything is just personal opinion, so we can all be right......that said and certainly for darker roasted decaf beans, I find that they do need a good rest. I cannot comment on lighter roasted beans but I suspect if you are enjoying them a few days post then they maybe lighter roasted. As I prefer darker beans, I find Illy decaf quite acceptable even knowing the process it has been through. My preference though is always for artisan stuff


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

The thought of drinking more coffee with less annoying consequences, like insomnia, is quite appealing. However, after reading about different decaffeination processes, I am somewhat confused. Some methods sound like bean rape, pardon the analogy. Extract the whole lot (acids, lipids, the whole kaboom), then capture caffeine, then shove the rest back into that brown porous container for future consumption. Feels wrong :/ it's like extracting a juice out of orange, then injecting it back, would you eat that orange? I suppose. I'd drink the juice, so why not chew on the bag in which it comes. The magic, the mystery - it's gone !!!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha interesting analogy. I must admit some decafs I've tried taste as if they've had their life sucked out of them - others have been indistinguishable from caf


----------



## Mark9343 (Jun 7, 2017)

Coffee Real sell a good selection of decafs, I use them and thoroughly recommend them - https://www.coffeereal.co.uk/shop/decaf/

For a particular coffee recommendation Has Bean's "BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA PULPED NATURAL YELLOW BOURBON CO2 DECAF" is fantastic. One of my favourite coffees, I prefer it to most cafs I have tried too - https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/decaffeinated/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-pulped-natural-yellow-bourbon-co2-decaf.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ajohn said:


> I've been thinking about trying this one
> 
> https://www.redber.co.uk/collections/decaf-coffee-beans/products/colombia-timana-decaf-dark?variant=36607601737
> 
> ...


I just tried a mug of this. My usual 9.3gm in a single filter basket for a 400ml mug long black. Not much crema and a pretty strong taste. A bit odd after monsoon malabar. My initial impression was earthy but it grew on me. As I used my Solis grinder as it happened to be set it was ground too fine really.

John

-


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

Mark9343 said:


> For a particular coffee recommendation Has Bean's "BRAZIL FAZENDA CACHOEIRA DA GRAMA PULPED NATURAL YELLOW BOURBON CO2 DECAF" is fantastic. One of my favourite coffees, I prefer it to most cafs I have tried too - https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/decaffeinated/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-pulped-natural-yellow-bourbon-co2-decaf.


I went without caffeine for a month, and ordered a batch of this an was pleasantly surprised. To me it tasted as good as other HasBean caffeinated options.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ajohn said:


> I just tried a mug of this. My usual 9.3gm in a single filter basket for a 400ml mug long black. Not much crema and a pretty strong taste. A bit odd after monsoon malabar. My initial impression was earthy but it grew on me. As I used my Solis grinder as it happened to be set it was ground too fine really.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 A bit further on with it. Single shot basket not much good and too weak for my tastes. I'd guess that a well filled 12g basket would be ok but as I am a BE user that's not on so using the double with around 14g in it. This leaves a sludgy puck. Pretty strong result in a 400ml long black.

When I set up with the single shot but weaker than it could be the tasting notes made sense but far too weak for me or I suspect any one else.







Maybe we should taste like the pro's do and throw our machines away. All that's needed is a cup, tablespoon, hot water and the coffee.

John

-


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I've currently got some of this:

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/decaf/products/mexico-finca-nueva-linda-mountain-water-decaf

Tasting notes are bang on in a flat white. Nutty, malty and with a definite praline taste. A comforting decaf in milk.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Can recommend square mile decaf

Tasting Notes

CARAMEL/ APPLE/ CINNAMON

This is our single origin espresso from San Carlos in El Salvador, think sweet caramel and apple notes alongside sprinklings of cinnamon in the finish.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Square Mile offering does sound good.

I'm a huge fan of foundry. Has anybody had their decaf?

https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/yellow-honey-decaf-nicaragua


----------



## marille (Oct 9, 2017)

We have Union decaff which is decent.


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

If anyone is interested??

@igm45 is attempting to organise a group buy of Dark Arts decaf http://www.darkartscoffee.co.uk/store-1/life-after-death-decaf-colombia-250g, needs one more participant. Good discount and apparently very tasty according to @Rhys.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40505-October-Decaff-group-buy


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

BeansForBreakfast said:


> If anyone is interested??
> 
> @igm45 is attempting to organise a group buy of Dark Arts decaf http://www.darkartscoffee.co.uk/store-1/life-after-death-decaf-colombia-250g, needs one more participant. Good discount and apparently very tasty according to @Rhys.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40505-October-Decaff-group-buy


Get on this guys, the September DSOL from Dark Arts was very very good.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

This one is nice..



















Most of my #12roasterschallenge are based on decafs, in fact I think I only did a few normal ones as extras..


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

nufc1 said:


> Square Mile offering does sound good.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of foundry. Has anybody had their decaf?
> 
> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/yellow-honey-decaf-nicaragua


Just taken delivery of 250g and had a few dial in shots earlier tonight. I'd say it's excellent and likely to improve in a few days. Will see and report back.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

nufc1 said:


> Square Mile offering does sound good.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of foundry. Has anybody had their decaf?
> 
> https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/yellow-honey-decaf-nicaragua


Right. Mine was roasted on the 7th and has got better every day. Great caramel aroma and flavour, quite light roast to my taste, had to grind quite a bit finer than my previous decaf but currently getting solid results from 18g into a gaggia double. Very nice espresso, but for me it's excellent in my morning flat white. I'll be buying again, for sure.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Enjoying this one at the min....


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Enjoying this one at the min....


Yayyyyyyy! Ancoats coffee! Wandered past there only this morning!


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

spoxehub said:


> Right. Mine was roasted on the 7th and has got better every day. Great caramel aroma and flavour, quite light roast to my taste, had to grind quite a bit finer than my previous decaf but currently getting solid results from 18g into a gaggia double. Very nice espresso, but for me it's excellent in my morning flat white. I'll be buying again, for sure.


Thanks for the review! I've never been disappointed by Foundry so I'll be ordering some in the future!


----------

